# Some snapshots from 1/23/16



## SirReal303 (Sep 30, 2013)

Was messin around with some of the tanks today and snagged a few photos of some of the current fish. Lots of stuff missing but got quite a few decent shots to save. Enjoy.


----------



## SirReal303 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Some snapshots from 1/23/16 Pt. 2*

The rest of the snaps I took today...


----------

